# Lowell, MI Riverwalk Festival BBQ Comp



## bright scouter (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone heard of this one? 

Anyone coming to it?

http://www.riverwalkfestival.org/

Sunday, July 12th in Lowell, MI

Says it is KCBS.


----------

